# For those looking to loose wieght.



## Moonlight (12 Sep 2008)

Ok, I'm no expert, but here is my advice to beginners looking to loose wieght from cycling.


*Nutrition
*The more serious you are in anything cycling related the more you need to focus on nutrition.

In order to burn fat you need to get through your reserves of carbs and sugars. This can take up to two hours of cycling, however with a decent diet you can cut down this time, you just need to control yourself.

Hydration is also very important, you should be drinking 700-1000ml of water for every hour on the bike. Remember, _a 2% loss in hydration is a 10% loss in performance._

BIG NOs!
Simple sugars found in fizzy drinks etc.
Alcohole.
Fatty foods, these will only make it harder on your digestive system.

BIG Yes! (general healthy from experience)
Fruit and veg (if you can't stand them then get vitamin supplements)
(a vitamin is called so because it is considered an essential for your body to function fully)
Fruit/herbal teas, help clear out the system.

*Routine* (this should be adapted to fit your work habits etc)
Breakfast - within 1 hour of waking up, eat one piece of fruit and a bowl or museli. I know museli doesn't taste great but buy Alpen (very tastey).
This is very important, as breakfast starts your metabolism which means you can start to burn fat.

Soon after go for a cycle, 10-30 minutes of moderate effort. 

Back home, do something, ideally active, shopping or cleaning are best.

After 1 hour of that back to the bike, you should now be in your fat burning zone, or close to it. Eat a banana and take 1litre of water for 1-2 hour cycle. I've lost 4lbs this way, and i was trying not loose it, but I had to get home and ran out of food.

After your long cycle you will keep burning for 30mins+, then you can eat, eat something decent. A bit of chicken with rice, small quantity. and then salad or veg.



Disclaimer: /never had to loose wieght myself, but this is what I'd should I want to.

Tips:
-Fat burning will give you 50% output (half your possible bike speed) so don't worry about speed, just keep effort.
-Motivation is the hardest part, so have a purpose for your bike ride, like commuting. If I hadn't been forced to cycle commute I would have never got fit.
-If you get it right you can loose weight from just breathing, but to this you need to be in the fat burning zone.
-For more info on nutrition try ctips.com


Crit/additions welcome, likely I won't do edits though.

Cheers,
ML


----------



## Blue (12 Sep 2008)

Moonlight said:


> Hydration is also very important, you should be drinking 700-1000ml of water for every hour on the bike.



Sh;t, if I drank that much, it's the hydration which would cause a drop in performance as I would spend half of my time behind some hedge taking a piss instead of covering the miles!!


----------



## Moonlight (13 Sep 2008)

Haha, I find that's comfortable for me if I'm pushing it =]. I always take a litre for a 25miler.


----------



## Noodley (13 Sep 2008)

Moonlight said:


> Ok, I'm no expert.



I have a family. I have a job. I drive a lot. I go to the gym when I can be bothered. I drink alcohol, and fizzy drinks. I eat kebabs. And other shoot. 

Should I give up trying to lose weight?


----------



## joebe (13 Sep 2008)

I cycle *so* I can eat all that shoot.


----------



## Aperitif (13 Sep 2008)

joebe said:


> I cycle *so* I can eat all that shoot.



+1


----------



## Steve Austin (13 Sep 2008)

Eat less move more.


its no more complicated than that if you simply want to lose weight.
Add the complications of a busy home life, work, stress, fun, social commitments, weddings, Sport events, shopping trips, low days, bike problems, rain, sun, holidays, etc etc and it becomes so much more complicated than that.
Then add genetics into it, and then it really gets crazy. Weight loss is never easy, but eat less move more won't go far wrong. As long as the other stuff don't get in the way


----------



## ASC1951 (13 Sep 2008)

Moonlight said:


> you should be drinking 700-1000ml of water for every hour on the bike....
> 
> Fruit/herbal teas, help clear out the system.
> 
> buy Alpen (very tastey).



That is far too much fluid.

All this 'clearing the system' 'detox' etc is cobblers. Unless you have a liver full of last night's alcohol or an intestine full of semi-digested meat, there is nothing in the system to clear out. Food doesn't become bad for you just because it hasn't come out of the other end yet.

Alpen is a poor choice. It's crammed full of simple carbohydrate, mainly refined sugar. Look at the packet.

There is no magic. "Eat good food, mainly plants, not too much."


----------



## Globalti (13 Sep 2008)

Alpen is loaded with sugar.


----------



## gavintc (13 Sep 2008)

Rigid Raider said:


> Alpen is loaded with sugar.



I completely agree. I find it horrid and sickly. Occasionally, I might take it in a hotel and I am always amazed at just how bad it tastes. But, then again, most breakfast cereals are simply sugar dressed up as food.


----------



## caz (13 Sep 2008)

Rigid Raider said:


> Alpen is loaded with sugar.



What about Alpen with no added sugar??? Is that just as bad? I love my muesli and the rare occasions when I've tried Cornflakes or some other cereal I've found them to be very sugary. If Alpen is no good, what other muesli would you guys recommend?


----------



## Steve Austin (13 Sep 2008)

Sugar free alpen isn't too bad. Lots of slow release carbs. no sugar, apart form natural fruit sugar in the raisins. Its what i eat


----------



## Blue (13 Sep 2008)

Steve Austin said:


> Eat less move more.
> 
> 
> its no more complicated than that if you simply want to lose weight.
> ...


----------



## Steve Austin (13 Sep 2008)

if you must quote any of my messages you need to do it in total, and not paraphrase what i said to make it look like nonsense.


----------



## Perry (13 Sep 2008)

Moonlight had good intentions with his post, it's easy for us to pick bits out and find fault.

Deep down we all know that too much fats and sugar is bad for you and to loose weight you need to burn off more than your intake.


----------



## purplemoon (13 Sep 2008)

Porridge is the best breakfast food, especially if you add a handful of dried fruit 

Also grapefruit is very good for you, especially when trying to lose weight


----------



## briank (14 Sep 2008)

purplemoon said:


> Porridge is the best breakfast food, especially if you add a handful of dried fruit



Yeah, but only if you can eat it.

Personally, I find a plate of warm vegetable mucus not particularly appealing first thing in the morning.

Ever cleaned out the saucepan after?

Yeugh.


----------



## purplemoon (14 Sep 2008)

briank said:


> Yeah, but only if you can eat it.
> 
> Personally, I find a plate of warm vegetable mucus not particularly appealing first thing in the morning.
> 
> ...



I cheat and make it in the microwave


----------



## yenrod (14 Sep 2008)

Moonlight said:


> Ok, I'm no expert, but here is my advice to beginners looking to loose wieght from cycling.
> 
> 
> *Nutrition
> ...



I feel your wrong here.

If you exercise at a low *to* moderate intensity then you'll burn fat if you go really fast you'll burn the immediate stores of energy and will run out of energy.

So its SLOW EASY RIDING !!!


----------



## shooter560 (14 Sep 2008)

yenrod said:


> I feel your wrong here.
> 
> If you exercise at a low *to* moderate intensity then you'll burn fat if you go really fast you'll burn the immediate stores of energy and will run out of energy.
> 
> So its SLOW EASY RIDING !!!



Sorry but recent findings are that although slow exercise rates do target more fat stores, faster heart rates consume high levels of fat stores and so aid weight loss quicker.

Also exercise at higher heart rates also burns fat stores afterwards due to elevated heart rates post exercise.

Though you do have to watch the amount of fat you consume so you don't add to what you already have, and trying to lose.


----------



## summerdays (14 Sep 2008)

purplemoon said:


> Porridge is the best breakfast food, especially if you add a handful of dried fruit



That's my breakfast - hand it back... porridge made with milk and dried cranberries yum yum.


----------



## purplemoon (14 Sep 2008)

summerdays said:


> That's my breakfast - hand it back... porridge made with milk and dried cranberries yum yum.



Oooo never had cranberries with it, will have to try that! Had dried prunes with mine this morning, mmmmm


----------



## rob7222 (14 Sep 2008)

Lose
–verb (used with object) 
1.to come to be without (something in one's possession or care), through accident, theft, etc., so that there is little or no prospect of recovery: I'm sure I've merely misplaced my hat, not lost it. 
Loose
–adjective 
1.free or released from fastening or attachment: a loose end. 
2.not put up in a package or other container: loose mushrooms.
Not trying to cause trouble...


----------



## Crackle (14 Sep 2008)

What is this 'slow and easy' cycling of which you speak? Slow I can do but tell me where I can find easy......


....and wheat. If I avoid wheat the weight stays off. I always start the day with yoghurt and fruit  .... after that it goes downhill more rapidly than a cyclist on a 1:3


----------



## JohnRedcoRn (14 Sep 2008)

i agree that lad had good intentions but i agree more with others in here, i've done the hard intensive excersise and strict diet thing before. it works, but now i'm taking a more relaxed approach...cycling is mainly for enjoyment - i will push myself and always have the next goal to work towards, but at a steady pace (would like to be able to do hartside pass in 2 years but if it takes 5 then so what?). 
as for diet, well its good old commom sense - ease off the junk fat and sugar but enjoy a little bit of it, fruit and veg, carbs and suchlike + ease off the alcohol a week or two before a challenging ride.
i've reached a point in my life where it would be nice to be at my fittest but i'll happily live with 'quite good' and i dont mind carrying a bit extra, and whilst i am spurred on and inspired by more experienced cycling friends, i dont feel the need to compete or catch up quickly, i have found my 'zone' of going with the flow but pushing myself steadily.
And i retire in 15 years time so because i'll only be 55 i will, all being well, have many years of good cycling to enjoy (maybe with werthers original instead of jelly babies)


----------



## Over The Hill (14 Sep 2008)

I have gone from 13 1/2 stone to 12 stone. I think that is a loss of 2 stone of fat and adding 1/2 stone of muscle. 

I always eat enough breakfast to fill me up. Good stuff not sugary stuff. 

I cut out milk in my drinks (only have half pint of skimmed per day on cerial). 
No fat on bread just put in good fillings. Most shop sandwiches are full of fat and sugar and light on the bread. Just buy fresh rolls and eat them plain. 
Eat lots of Bread Potato Pasta (Carbs) in each meal. 
(YES) 
Aim to have a meal, get full up and then to forget about food until nearing the next meal. 
Eat a good evening meal (involving a knife and fork and a good balance) not too late in the evening so it is digested before bed and you wake up hungary for brekka. 

If you do snack then just eat fruit. 

Try to eat real food, not stuff ready made in a packet. Packet food tends to be full of fat and sugar. 

I probably eat as much quantity as I did when putting on weight but by changing the input to cut down fat and sugar I reduced calories by a fair bit. 

On the burning up side, I cycle now but really not a great deal. I have done about 1,000 miles this year. But at 12 mph that is 83 hours cycling which is about 41,000 cal or about three weeks food!


----------



## Blue (14 Sep 2008)

Steve Austin said:


> if you must quote any of my messages you need to do it in total, and not paraphrase what i said to make it look like nonsense.



I wasn't trying to make the phrases look like nonsense. I agree with what you wrote.


----------



## MessenJah (14 Sep 2008)

How about if I don't want to burn fat? I hardly have any to burn. Do you have any tips for burning muscle?


----------



## Downward (15 Sep 2008)

Is it better to be 12 stone (5ft 11") and Unfit though or 13 Stone and fit (Cycling 15m Daily fit) ?


----------



## JohnRedcoRn (16 Sep 2008)

13 stone at that height ; i'm about 5ft 11" and when i reach 13 stone i'm in pretty good shape. i reckon starting at that weight / height youd lose weight and become very fit relatively quickly with regular steady cycling and sense / moderation in food and drink.
12 stone, 5ft 11" and UNFIT, then i suspect getting FIT from that baseline would be relatively easy as your not fighting against a lot of excess weight.
***THIS IS JUST MY EDUCATED OPINION, I'M NOT AN EXPERT*********


----------



## balzer69 (16 Sep 2008)

This article is worth a read 

http://www.bikeradar.com/fitness/article/health-how-to-burn-fat-better-1065


----------



## purplemoon (16 Sep 2008)

*Throw away the scales!*

My advice to anyone trying to lose weight is to throw away the scales! 

If you're anything like me you will become obsessive about weighing yourself frequently and despite knowing that weight can fluctuate at different times of day, and also different times of the month if you're a woman, you can't help feeling despondant if there's no loss, and mortified if there's a gain 

This morning I was really upset to find that I've gained a few pounds over the last couple of weeks despite all the extra exercise I'm now getting  

Yesterday afternoon I cycled 10 miles and then went swimming in the evening and managed 30 lengths (750m) - first time I've been swimming for years and I felt fantastic 

So, this morning I've taken measurements of my vital statistics and going to monitor those rather than my weight and hopefully see a benefit that way. I can already feel the benefit of all this exercise in that my stamina and strength has improved (managed to get up a bridge without changing down gear yesterday) so I'm trying not to be too disappointed that I haven't seen a drop in actual weight yet


----------



## mr Mag00 (16 Sep 2008)

muscles are heavier than fat


----------



## purplemoon (16 Sep 2008)

mr Mag00 said:


> muscles are heavier than fat



Yup, I know that hence why I'm going to measure rather than weigh myself. I think I was just surprised, and upset, considering I have a fair bit of weight to lose that I don't appear to have actually lost any before starting to build up muscle. In days of old whenever I've started a healthy eating plan (hate the word "diet") I've always lost somewhere in the region of half a stone within the first week or two before slowing down to a steady 1-2lb a week


----------



## yenrod (16 Sep 2008)

Crackle said:


> What is this 'slow and easy' cycling of which you speak? Slow I can do but tell me where I can find easy......
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> A flat road !


----------



## MessenJah (16 Sep 2008)

Cycling is easier than walking


----------



## yenrod (16 Sep 2008)

purplemoon said:


> My advice to anyone trying to lose weight is to throw away the scales!
> 
> If you're anything like me you will become obsessive about weighing yourself frequently and despite knowing that weight can fluctuate at different times of day, and also different times of the month if you're a woman, you can't help feeling despondant if there's no loss, and mortified if there's a gain
> 
> ...



i think Purple - you need to publish these findings / statisitcs so we can judge you farely then someone can sugest that the threads is not good without pictures.

...sorry, just my testosterone speaking there


----------



## Auntie Helen (16 Sep 2008)

I've been cycling for 4 months now and definitely feel fitter, plus my jeans are noticeably looser.

Today is also a celebration as I was able to move the handlebars on my trike in 2mm each side and still be able to steer round corners without banging the handlebars into my hips - that's encouraging me very much that I'm shifting flab from my hips. Hurrah.

Weight is down 3.5kg but I don't take as much notice of weight as clothing fit because, as you say, weight can be so variable.


----------



## philr (17 Sep 2008)

some excellent posts with quite different opinions i see.

there seem to be a lot of people who want to cycle to lose weight myself included.

the debate on steady state cardio for fat loss against e.g. high intensity interval training and fasted cardio is raging on, and of course every body is very different from one another, what works for one etc.

people who want to lose weight should be prepared to try different approaches, be it moderate exercise first thing am with no food or a little bit of food with more vigorous exercise.

see what works and stick to it.

the first post IMHO is quite accurate except the bit about alpen.

fat people like me dont usually respond well to sugars but better to good quality carbs and proteins with a little good quality fats for omega 3 intake.


----------



## MessenJah (17 Sep 2008)

oops


----------



## blindmanpugh (18 Sep 2008)

*Everyone is different*

Unfortunately everyone is different, and not the same approach to weight loss works for everyone. 2 colleagues and myself decided to try and loose weight. We set off by measuring the actual calories used throughout the day using the same heart rate monitor. The differences were quite dramatic, varying by nearly 700 calories. Mine was 1580 whereas the highest one was approx 2300, yet we all did very similar things throughout the days we measured the calories used. Therefore average calorie intakes are exactly what they say - Average.

From this we then started eating healthily and kept a record of calories eaten, along with any exercise achieved, using the daily calorie intake as a maximum figure. using this method we all began to loose weight, and all reached the weight we wanted to be, and have got fitter in to the bargain. unfortunately the weight has begun to go up slightly in my case, but only because i have been cycling a lot and my fat is turning to muscle, hence the increase in weight (well thats my opinion anyway .

However, the only way to loose weight is to eat less and do more exercise. Having an idea of your average calorie consumption does make a huge difference to how you plan your eating regime, and if you stick at it does work.


----------



## domtyler (18 Sep 2008)

Steve Austin said:


> if you quote messages you need it total, not what i said nonsense.



Eh?


----------



## Perry (18 Sep 2008)

I'm loosing about a pound a week riding to work 7 miles each way. I don't diet, just don't over-do things.


----------



## Bodhbh (18 Sep 2008)

blindmanpugh said:


> Having an idea of your average calorie consumption does make a huge difference to how you plan your eating regime, and if you stick at it does work.


If you can be bothered with it, I found calorie counting very useful to staying on track with longterm wieght loss - the deficit as I worked it out corresponded to how much I was losing very well. After while of checking the weight and calories of stuff you can more or less guess or remember how much you're taking in. Same with the activity calculators (which you can at least factor with wieght and intensity to get something ballpark). 

One thing that struck me about cycling for weight loss; is not so much how many calories it burns per hr, but that combined with how long you can keep it up for once you get your legs, and then...it's not really a chore.

Nice to check up to avoid being ambushed by stuff like the odd mochachino and muffin, which is the sort of thing peeps don't always realise packs almost as much calories as a fried breakfast.

Only thing which seemed to carry more calories than it should and throw everythign way out was booze.


----------



## porridge (19 Sep 2008)

purplemoon said:


> I cheat and make it in the microwave




Porridge , try it cold - lovely


----------



## beastie (14 Aug 2009)

calories in < calories out = weight loss


----------



## jimboalee (14 Aug 2009)

beastie said:


> calories in < calories out = weight loss



Wot he said.

I'm no expert,,,, ( except bicycle gearing and vehicle dynamics, and human physiology, and human anatomy, and psychology, and the answer to life and why we're here, and what makes a good bike better than a bad bike  ),,,

so I keep my big mouth shut.


----------



## lukesdad (14 Aug 2009)

gavintc said:


> I completely agree. I find it horrid and sickly. Occasionally, I might take it in a hotel and I am always amazed at just how bad it tastes. But, then again, most breakfast cereals are simply sugar dressed up as food.




And salt.


----------



## 2Loose (14 Aug 2009)

rob7222 said:


> Lose
> –verb (used with object)
> 1.to come to be without (something in one's possession or care), through accident, theft, etc., so that there is little or no prospect of recovery: I'm sure I've merely misplaced my hat, not lost it.
> 
> ...


----------



## jimboalee (14 Aug 2009)

Here's a tip.

If you are intending to post a long message, type it in MS Word ( or the Mac equivalent ) first and run SPELL CHECKER before publishing it.

Also, if it is going to be a long one, you might decide to rearange the text to make it more understandable and sensible, so write it in MS Word. If you do, CC will time-out, so log in again and read any new contributions before posting. The new messages might say what you are about to say and you will look an idiot by simply repeating the previous post.


----------



## scaryant (14 Aug 2009)

Lose weight;

1. Determine your adjusted "sedentry" RMR (not BMR) - here. This is (roughly) how many kcal you need to maintain your current body weight.
2. Deduct 250-500 kcal from that figure.
3. Set out a rough meal plan for yourself that meets the figure in #2. Eat clean, healthy calories, no _saturated or trans _fat (other fats are good eg Omega3), no refine sugars, no alcohol, reduce starchy carbohydrates, eat wholemeal/wholegrain everything if you do eat grains. Eat lean meats - chicken, turkey, seafood. Check packets, make sure you know what you're eating, it's important you know how many calories you're eating and where those calories are coming from. Do _not_ get stuck into calorie counting, you just want a rough idea. If you can eat 6 even meals a day, this will ensure your metabolism is stimulated regularly and you will burn more calories throughout the day. Like a good Scout _be prepared_, have healthy snacks at hand, at home and the office (or school or whatever). Holland and Barret is a good place to find these.
4. Exercise (any form) for a minimum of 30 min a day, the more calories your burn (ie the greater the effort) the more weight you will lose. Forget the "fat burning zone" - work hard, burn calories, achieve results.
5. All good trainers would recommend some Resistance training as well as cardio to build muscle. Muscle burns fat at rest and more fat while exercising, the more you have the more your burn. Also when you get to your goal weight, your diet may return to a more "normal" state (eg more alcohol, more eating out, less hard training) this muscle will help you retain your new found (and loved) physique.
6. Stay *OFF* the scales. Use your clothes and mirrors to judge your weight loss, scales only serve to demoralise. Set a weigh in date (ie 3 months into the future) and take body measurements before you start weight loss, take photos as well so you can gloat to all your friends later with your before and after shots.

The good news, the fatter you are the quicker you lose weight, your target will get tougher towards the end as your body becomes accustomed to the exercise and more efficient with doing more with less (calories). Switch it up, change your routine run, sprints, swim, skip, play sport - make your body keep guessing and using different muscles.

3500 kcal = 1 lb (.4kg) of fat, you want to aim for that loss each week for a healthy weight loss. The aim is not to be in a calorie deficit of more than 500 kcal, because the body thinks it's being starved and slows your metabolism down to conserve more calories - which in turn mean you burn fewer. My own experience seems to differ, but that's what dietitians recommend - it differs probably because while my deficit is greater than 500 kcal it's greater through exercise, not calories consumed. I ride 120-150 km per week, weights 2-3 x week, run 2-3 x week and swim 3 x week.


----------



## tordis (14 Aug 2009)

scaryant said:


> 1. Determine your RMR (not BMR) - here
> 2. Deduct 250-500 kcal from that figure.


Erm... That means I'd need to eat around 850 kcal a day. Sounds scary.


----------



## scaryant (14 Aug 2009)

Eh? If your non-adjusted RMR is 1350 per day, you don't need to lose weight - unless you're 3ft tall. You need to use RMR + Sedentary adjustment, then deduct the figures above. Unless of course you're confined to bed...


----------



## tordis (14 Aug 2009)

I'm slightly taller than 3ft (around 5'1") - and I forgot to use the adjustment thingy 
That's what happens when you just read the first few lines of the instruction manual


----------



## scaryant (14 Aug 2009)

Good thing we cleared that up!  I should have been more explicit, my bad.


----------



## beachcaster (14 Aug 2009)

My problem is I suffer from an overactive fork !

barry


----------



## trustysteed (14 Aug 2009)

beachcaster said:


> My problem is I suffer from an overactive fork !
> 
> barry



not so much a carbon fork as a *Carb*-on fork!


----------



## jimboalee (14 Aug 2009)

My calcs are from the Royal College of Nursing and take into account frame size. NOT bike frame size, but skeletal dimensions.
BMR is dependent on Skin Surface Area. Thoracic and pelvic width does make a difference.

My approach is to use a fat% determination method ( skinfold ) and asses amount of obesity based on RCN's recommended fat% per age for an active person.
I have taken to use the US Navy's fat% guidelines and it makes better reading for an athlete.

Calc BMR for DESIRED mass, not present mass. Desired mass is calculated from present fat% and recommended fat%, NOT any 'glib' chart on a doctor's wall or on a website.

Tot up calories burned through DELIBERATE exercise and only eat those which are accountable from glycogen use ( about 55% ).

Eat BMR for Target Mass + Calories from Glycogen usage.

Fat loss should be approx 0.5% per week.

Note: Bathroom scales do not feature.


----------



## scaryant (14 Aug 2009)

BF% is another way to do it, and probably better in terms of achieving fat loss goals. However it's difficult to do yourself and IMO as inaccurate as calculating RMR. The above calculator uses a formula based which is a result of scientific research, it's not just some gimic. It gives you a rough goal which is all you need. BF% is used by a lot of bodybuilders etc to achieve cutting goals, I think if you're just overweight and want to shed a few kilos, RMR is completely suitable. I'm currently reading a book by Anita Bean on training and all the basics on diet and nutrition use RMR. If it's good enough for a qualified, award winning trainer - it's good enough for me.


----------



## jimboalee (14 Aug 2009)

scaryant said:


> BF% is another way to do it, and probably better in terms of achieving fat loss goals. However it's difficult to do yourself and IMO as inaccurate as calculating RMR. The above calculator uses a formula based which is a result of scientific research, it's not just some gimic. It gives you a rough goal which is all you need. BF% is used by a lot of bodybuilders etc to achieve cutting goals, I think if you're just overweight and want to shed a few kilos, RMR is completely suitable. I'm currently reading a book by Anita Bean on training and all the basics on diet and nutrition use RMR. If it's good enough for a qualified, award winning trainer - it's good enough for me.



If the skinfold BF% method and BMR is good enough for St Mary's Teaching Hospital, Marylebone and the United States Navy; its good enough for me.


----------



## scaryant (14 Aug 2009)

Whatever works for you mate - if I want to get a permanent six pack or join the US Navy I might even be bothered to go over to that hospital and have a nurse pinch my all over with skin calipers. LOL. TBH I think the majority of overweight people are not interested in what BF% they are, they just want to drop an inch (or more) off their waist or lose the gut. Also the majority of overweight people don't like taking their clothes off to have some skinny person pinch their fat - fine for atheletes or people wanting to meet goals like moving from 20% to 15% BF but with that much BF you don't look fat.


----------



## scaryant (14 Aug 2009)

I dunno what you're on about... some crazy talk. Take your pills.


----------



## jimboalee (14 Aug 2009)

scaryant said:


> I dunno what you're on about... some crazy talk. Take your pills.



It's the yeast in bakery products, combined with the sugars in High GI carbohydrates which form ethanol in your gut.
The ethanol ( and alcohol [ made from Barley ] et al ) increases the loss of L-Taurine in the body through the urinary system.

Google L-Taurine and find it is one of the most important amino acids.
When it is deficient, the body ages more rapidly due to inability to rebuild.


----------



## jimboalee (14 Aug 2009)

scaryant said:


> I dunno what you're on about... some crazy talk. Take your pills.



I deleted the post you refer to.

It might be a bit scary ( no pun intended ) when other readers research L-Taurine.


----------



## zacklaws (14 Aug 2009)

Whats with the "shopping or cleaning" bit, thats Woman's work, unless your refering to popping out to buying Cycling Weekly or cleaning the bike and thats different.

Think its time for me to duck.


----------



## scaryant (14 Aug 2009)

You do love to pun unintensionally.... it may have just been irrelevant poppy cock is what I think.


----------



## skwerl (14 Aug 2009)

jimboalee said:


> It's the yeast in bakery products, combined with the sugars in High GI carbohydrates which form ethanol in your gut.
> The ethanol ( and alcohol [ made from Barley ] et al ) increases the loss of L-Taurine in the body through the urinary system.
> 
> Google L-Taurine and find it is one of the most important amino acids.
> When it is deficient, the body ages more rapidly due to inability to rebuild.



given that it's not an essential amino acid I find it hard to believe it's easy to become deficient. maybe if you drink a shoot-load of alcohol each day but alcohol from yeast/sugar in the gut? hmm...

Oh, and that RMR/BMR web-site is largely useless...may as well just cut calorie intake by 500/day.


----------



## scaryant (14 Aug 2009)

Interesting, how is it "largely" useless?


----------



## skwerl (14 Aug 2009)

scaryant said:


> Interesting, how is it "largely" useless?



too many variants and too many assumed values. it can't be tailored to within a useful accuracy so you may as well just go for the 500 cals per day standard


----------



## Banjo (14 Aug 2009)

I started cycling daily about 6 months ago,3 miles each way to work and a 2 hour ride 3 or 4 times per week.

No special diet just avoiding fat and junk but not obsessive about it.I usually have about 2 bottles of wine and 2 or 3 beers each week.

Started at 16 Stone now 13 stone 6 lb.

Im no expert but think if you just increase your output and slightly decrease your input and try to avoid fat and sugar you will lose weight. Im convinced that the "weight loss industry"deliberately make it sound complex to keep their clients attending unneccessary and costly classes and buying overpriced books etc.

Weight is dropping still but very slowly now.Would ideally like to lose another 1 stone but I dont care how long it takes.

Good luck to all the others out there trying to get lighter/fitter.


----------



## tordis (14 Aug 2009)

Banjo said:


> Im no expert but think if you just increase your output and slightly decrease your input and try to avoid fat and sugar you will lose weight. Im convinced that the "weight loss industry"deliberately make it sound complex to keep their clients attending unneccessary and costly classes and buying overpriced books etc.


My thoughts exactly. I always thought that if I stick to healthy food and don't overeat, plus have some exercise, I'll lose weight. And so far, it always worked


----------



## akaAndrew (14 Aug 2009)

I read an interesting piece today that suggested exercise was of limited value in weight loss. Not that it's no use but not of as much use as people commonly think. And not that exercise is not of other use. Before you dismiss it out of hand, give it a read...

http://news.yahoo.com/s/time/20090806/hl_time/08599191485700

Also commented on here...

http://www.drbriffa.com/blog/2009/08/12/does-exercise-promote-weight-loss-no/

I am taken by a comment (from Chris) below the article which takes the evolutionary perspective into account.


----------



## MacB (14 Aug 2009)

akaAndrew said:


> I read an interesting piece today that suggested exercise was of limited value in weight loss. Not that it's no use but not of as much use as people commonly think. And not that exercise is not of other use. Before you dismiss it out of hand, give it a read...
> 
> http://news.yahoo.com/s/time/20090806/hl_time/08599191485700
> 
> ...



interesting pieces and accurate, though citing increased appetite as being the big factor in stopping exercise being an effective weight loss tool. As someone once said 'no shoot Sherlock', it's another case of stating the bleeding obvious. Most people I've ever discussed weight loss with are perfectly aware that, for long term sustained gains, a lifestyle change is required. If you exercise so hard that you can't control your hunger, or become sedentary at other times, then you're going to fail in your aims. If you constantly eat as much as, or more than, you consume then you'll fail to lose weight. 

Some folks can get as fit as they like but will never be skinny, or at least not and remain healthy. A generally active lifestyle will do more good rather than intensive training that risks injury. Trying to attain some 'Hollywood' style physical perfection will just send many to despair and probably back to comfort eating.

We've spent many years evolving efficient excess fuel storage. Recognise skinny folks for the throwbacks they are and pity them.


----------



## akaAndrew (15 Aug 2009)

MacBludgeon said:


> citing increased appetite as being the big factor in stopping exercise being an effective weight loss tool. As someone once said 'no shoot Sherlock', it's another case of stating the bleeding obvious.



Well yes, and sometimes the obvious needs to be stated. You read posts on this very forum asking 'which after ride meal for weight loss?' etc. Perhaps some think exercise burns way more calories than it actually does. 

The articles only mentioned increased hunger as a part of it though. It wasn't the sole thrust. They also mention that, for those looking to loose weight, diet is where you look first. Lifestyle changes too, look to being generally active - as you mention.



> We've spent many years evolving efficient excess fuel storage.



This is the kind of argument that I find interesting... near compelling in fact. In the subsistence environment that we lived in, any creature that expended huge amounts of energy during intense exercise (fleeing, for instance) would have to restock that energy. This could prove difficult. Any creature that burned less energy would be at a distinct advantage. Evolution would suggest that such a creature would be the long term survivor.

We no longer live in that kind of environment, so perhaps the biggest factor in our weight gain is the ease of access to refueling... i.e. over indulgence.


----------



## jimboalee (15 Aug 2009)

There's a million and one weight loss books, and there's a million and two arguments.

There are theories and hypothesis to prove and disprove any diet published in a book. Some of it has substance, some of it is conjecture, ( like mine ).
That's how authors with letters after their names ( or even telly stars ) earn loads of money describing their own particular diet plan.

The answer is simple as many posters have said.

Eat less, work more.


----------



## jimboalee (15 Aug 2009)

akaAndrew said:


> Well yes, and sometimes the obvious needs to be stated. You read posts on this very forum asking 'which after ride meal for weight loss?' etc. Perhaps some think exercise burns way more calories than it actually does.
> 
> The articles only mentioned increased hunger as a part of it though. It wasn't the sole thrust. They also mention that, for those looking to loose weight, diet is where you look first. Lifestyle changes too, look to being generally active - as you mention.
> 
> ...



Our ancestors would have a celebratory feast following a major kill. To achieve the kill, the menfolk would run for several dozen miles across the plains chasing a speared antelope ( for instance ).
The celebratory feast lingers as it is customary to stuff your face at parties, weddings, retirements, birthdays, anniversaries, Christenings et al.

I was at an engagement party last night where there was LOTS of food, and some very LARGE people stuffing their faces.

I had enough discipline to abstain over-eating.


----------



## garrilla (15 Aug 2009)

So basically, Excercise is no countenance to Gluttony but its a good bed fellow to Moderation?


----------



## akaAndrew (15 Aug 2009)

Yes, I like that garilla. Very succinct.


----------



## beachcaster (15 Aug 2009)

garrilla said:


> So basically, Excercise is no countenance to Gluttony but its a good bed fellow to Moderation?



great quote !


I suppose we are all different in how we apprroach weight loss and excercise.

I started cycling about 2 months ago in a more regular way.

Started with 10 mile trips and increased them ..yesterday I did my first 50...and I am quite chuffed. I am now doing up to 100 miles or so a week .

I have also lost over 2.5 stones ( I was over 20 )at 6ft 3ins

I still have a long way to go..............but I AM eating a lot more sensibly
as well. My will power is holding.........Im not going to "waste the bike rides" by stuffing myself with the wrong foods.

I am convined my diet has changed for good
I am enjoying cycling more than ever
I am loosing weight.
I am getting into clothes I have not got into for years..and I feel good about that.

15 stone here I come


----------



## jimboalee (15 Aug 2009)

beachcaster said:


> great quote !
> 
> 
> I suppose we are all different in how we apprroach weight loss and excercise.
> ...



I was once asked "Have you been to the retro clothes shop?"


----------



## beachcaster (15 Aug 2009)

jimboalee said:


> I was once asked "Have you been to the retro clothes shop?"



STEADY !!!!!!


I look rather fetching in a demob suit !!!!!! 
and Im told flares are coming back ?

barry


----------



## aJohnson (15 Aug 2009)

And where's the advice for the people trying to gain weight!!!


----------



## akaAndrew (15 Aug 2009)

Ride your bike LOADS! 

Builds an appetite. Scoff to your heart's content!


----------



## scaryant (15 Aug 2009)

aJohnson, it's the reverse... eat 500-750 kcal over your daily requirement, this is if you're trying to build muscle (ie lifting weights). If you just wanna get fat, eat lots of carbs and saturated fat and stay off your bike!


----------

